# Looking to buy a new compound



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

Just started deer hunting last year and feel in love with shooting both a recurve and compound. Used my buddy's Hoyt for the season. But looking to buy a new or used one this year, as I am new to bows I do not know what to look for and what would be the best bow for me? Im sure its like every other sport where there are hundreds of makes, styles, and manufacturers. The problem is I dont even know where to begin Any help on a few pointers would be much appreciated! Don't know if this will be relevant but I am 5'11 160lbs and don't know if this is the right measurement for draw lengths but from the palm of my hand to quick release finger is 31 inches... Sorry if this info means nothing and I just wasted your time

Thanks


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Find a pro shop near you or make a trip to Jays and shoot as many bows as you can. Jays also sells used bows, usually of pretty good quality too.


----------



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

88luneke said:


> Find a pro shop near you or make a trip to Jays and shoot as many bows as you can. Jays also sells used bows, usually of pretty good quality too.


Thank you, Gander Moutain and Mc Sports don't carry much so I will plan on going to Jays. Is there certain bows to stay away from?

Thanks


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

There is Guathiers and Shooters in TC..
I tend to lean towards Hoyt
BTW I have a 2008.5 Elite GT500 60-70# 29dl that I plan on listing soon

Name doesnt matter its all about how it feels and shoots in your hands


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

sbooy42 said:


> Name doesnt matter its all about how it feels and shoots in your hands


Exactly!


----------



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

sbooy42 said:


> There is Guathiers and Shooters in TC..
> I tend to lean towards Hoyt
> BTW I have a 2008.5 Elite GT500 60-70# 29dl that I plan on listing soon
> 
> Name doesnt matter its all about how it feels and shoots in your hands


Could you possibly P.M me about the Elite with some info and asking price? I did like the Hoyt a lot that my buddy lent me... Does Jays have a shooting range for trying different bows? Also does Shooters carry bows? I guess like you guys stated " I just need to shoot some different bows and see what I like the best". Is there certain features that I should look for when buying?


----------



## Btek (Jul 15, 2010)

jmccallie said:


> Could you possibly P.M me about the Elite with some info and asking price? I did like the Hoyt a lot that my buddy lent me... Does Jays have a shooting range for trying different bows? Also does Shooters carry bows? I guess like you guys stated " I just need to shoot some different bows and see what I like the best". Is there certain features that I should look for when buying?


Yes Shooters do carry new bows. Last I knew they were carying Bowtech. Dont know if they are carrying any other brands yet plus they have a great shooting range and friendly service.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Jays does have a shooting range.. I have not been in shooters since ownership changed.. I would assume they still carry bows, since they have a league going this winter.

sending pm


----------



## Btek (Jul 15, 2010)

jmccallie said:


> Just started deer hunting last year and feel in love with shooting both a recurve and compound. Used my buddy's Hoyt for the season. But looking to buy a new or used one this year, as I am new to bows I do not know what to look for and what would be the best bow for me? Im sure its like every other sport where there are hundreds of makes, styles, and manufacturers. The problem is I dont even know where to begin Any help on a few pointers would be much appreciated! Don't know if this will be relevant but I am 5'11 160lbs and don't know if this is the right measurement for draw lengths but from the palm of my hand to quick release finger is 31 inches... Sorry if this info means nothing and I just wasted your time
> 
> Thanks


Dont go by that measurement. Best thing to do is go to a qualified proshop and have them measure you with a bow at full draw. Many people make the mistake of going too long on their draw length causing form problems which will affect your accruacy.


----------



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

Btek said:


> Dont go by that measurement. Best thing to do is go to a qualified proshop and have them measure you with a bow at full draw. Many people make the mistake of going too long on their draw length causing form problems which will affect your accruacy.


Thank you, like I stated I did not know if that was the right way to measure draw length. I will take a trip up to a few of these places and just do some shooting! By the way, just saw on the news that a guy died at shooters in Traverse yesterday, said he had been there several times and that cops have ruled out fowl play:sad:


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Shoot a few, Quest is also another option. Measure from the middle of your sternum to the first crease in your bow arm wrist, it will get you close....


----------



## mallard112386 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have a mathews drenalin that i might sell 28.5 inch draw 60 lb limbs. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Pick a price range that fits your budget. You can spend $800 - $1000 dollars if you want to - but you don't have to. Since it sounds like your objective is deer hunting, in a lot of instances you won't gain a better chance of harvesting a deer if you go from a $400 package to a $1200 package. 
In any case, shoot as many bows in your price range as you can. Most modern bows are very god quality regardless of price. 
I think James Taylor said it best! "..... if it feels nice, don't think twice". I think he was talking about bow selection. Wasn't he?
<----<<<


----------



## hoyt_shooter101 (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes Shooters does stock bows from Bowtech,Diamond, Quest, and Prime as well as will be expanding their crossbow to include Stryker, Tenpoint, Wicked Ridge, and Carbon Express. They have package bows from Bowtech,Diamond and Quest.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Speed sells but accuracy kills. Don't be sold on a bow just because its the fastest. If this is your first bow I'd probably recommend getting one thats at least 34" axle to axle andd 7" brace height. Longer bows with larger brace heihts are usually more forgiving. Name brand means absolutely nothing as others have already mentioned. Keep in mind that quality accessories arent cheap nor are arrows so you'll want to figure those into your budget as well. Best bet is to find you a reputable dealer and let them give you the guidance you will need.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks guys, the wife and I went to shooters and shot a few different bows. The ones I seemed to like the best and that where in my price range where the quest and the assasin, both came fully equipped, with quiver arrow rest string dampner and sight. Leaning more towards the quest as it is made in Michigan and has a life time warranty. Also liked the grip and feel of the quest. The assasin had beefier cams and supposedly shoots at 305 fps but like you guys stated "dont just go for speed". I definitely liked the quest better. Whats your guys opinions on the quest?

Thanks


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Most under rated bows on the market. They stand toe to toe with the big boys and their CS is second to none. You said it all yourself "*Also liked the grip and feel of the Quest*." this is all you need to know. Which model?


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Given that you have very little knowledge of archery equipment..... the last thing you want to do is run right out and buy a set-up right away. the best advice I can give you is take some time and check out as many different manufacturer's as you can find. A good pro shop should be willing to spend some time and help out. If they lead you directly to one specific bow and sell it as the "hottest bow on the market", I'd be somewhat skeptical as to their honesty.

As a side note about Jay's Sporting Goods. They have a "Sidewalk Days" sale usually in July each year and sell a ton of left over bows (new, but previous years' model) for a drastic reduction in price. They were selling $700 bows for $299 last year. Might be worth asking them when the sale would be. Good Luck!


----------

